# Anyone Having Their Party AFTER Halloween?!



## dee97dar (Jul 27, 2011)

My party is on November 5th too!! It's an 18th birthday party with a Halloween theme. I originally planned to have it on October 28th but a couple friends had to go to Miami for a dance thing and I didn't want them to miss my party. So I moved it to the 5th of November which is just two days after my birthday.


----------



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are having ours on the 5th as well! Less conflicts, half price post Halloween sales, AND you get to prolong the holiday! Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Yess!! MistaSparkle--that's our take on it too!! Super excited.  ANOTHER chance to throw on the costume & get great deals on Halloween stuff!  Plus no competing with other people's parties. This is our first party & I'm going to keep the tradition going.  Have you guys started planning yet?! 

Dee97dar-What a great way to celebrate your birthday!!  Pretty awesome!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Yess!! MistaSparkle--that's our take on it too!! Super excited.  ANOTHER chance to throw on the costume & get great deals on Halloween stuff!  Plus no competing with other people's parties. This is our first party & I'm going to keep the tradition going.  Have you guys started planning yet?! 

Dee97dar-What a great way to celebrate your birthday!!  Pretty awesome!


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

Because I had to cancel my Halloween Party on the 15th, and the next two weekends I'll be busy with my school's homecoming (Ghost themed, BTW), and my haunt, I'm considering throwing not one, but two, count 'em, TWO post-Halloween parties. One will be a potluck in December for a haunter's club I'm a member of, and the other will be either in late January or early February, sort of a redo of my cancelled party; call it a "Halloween is Everyday" Party. If anyone can express their thoughts on the idea, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

That's an awesome idea, HalloweeNut!! I would love to have another Halloween Party in Jan!! If you do it early Feb, you can tie it into Valentine's day and do a bloody VDay party or something like that!!


----------



## MistaSparkle (Oct 9, 2011)

Bcsgally said:


> Yess!! MistaSparkle--that's our take on it too!! Super excited.  ANOTHER chance to throw on the costume & get great deals on Halloween stuff!  Plus no competing with other people's parties. This is our first party & I'm going to keep the tradition going.  Have you guys started planning yet?!


Oh, yeah, we've been planning pretty much since last year's party! We've gradually been acquiring all the stuff for our haunt over the past year, but we've started putting things up mostly just in the past week.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Our party will be on November 5th too. October is a ridiculously busy month. Between the homecoming dance, our daughter's high school play, our trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Night, and the problems of "who's got custody on a given weekend", November 5th it is.


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

ThAnswr said:


> Our party will be on November 5th too. October is a ridiculously busy month. Between the homecoming dance, our daughter's high school play, our trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Night, and the problems of "who's got custody on a given weekend", November 5th it is.


Sounds great.Have a good time.We will also have a great party.O(∩_∩)O


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad that I'm not the only one having my party after Halloween!! Everyone sounds like they are going to have a blast!! Since this is our FIRST party and our first house, we have nooo Halloween decorations! (REALLLY SAD!!) lol. I'm trying my hardest to wait till after Halloween to get mostly everything, but I'm a litttle scared most of it will be gone by the time it's on sale. I did, however, make a trip to the Dollar Tree yesterday to pick up a few things for the kids goody bags (since nothing there will get cheaper than $1) :] Suppppper excited for all the stores to start marking stuff down so I can pick more things up!! 

MistaSparkle--I can't wait to get past this first party so we can "take notes" and start planning next years. Although I am in noo way that worried or stressed about it, I feel like a loser (especially compared to everyone on here) for not having any decorations or any real set theme. ( we're just doing a general Halloween theme) 

Thanswr-I am soo jealous you get to go to Orlando for Halloween Horror night!! That sounds like a blast!!

I'd love for you all to post pictures of your party planning progress (as I still need to inspiration and ideas!!)  And any pointers would be great!! Ohh!! ANd let me know if any of your major stores (ie:: Target, Walmart, Hobby Lobby...etc) start marking things down!!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought about this since our basement is being finished and we are not having a party because it is not done(was supposed to have been done a month ago), but at the rate it is going I would be throwing a Halloween party in February! Let us know how having the party after Halloween works out--I am really curious.


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Will do! I have always wanted to do it after Halloween. Wayyy better, in my opinion.  I have a feeling this will be a tradition for us!! Good luck on the basement renovation!! Hope it gets down sooner--rather than later!


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

im not having mine after, but i am having it this weekend, which is well before so that it wouldn't interfear with anyones plans for halloween weekend. I go shopping after halloween and buy things for my next years party. But I also decide this year what next years theme will be. Next year im going with gothic mansion, whereas this year I have a skull dungeon theme. I hope everyone has a lot of fun getting ready for the party, as well as the party itself!!!


Bcsgally-- I wouldnt feel 'bad' about not having decor, I didnt have much going on my first year either. It gets better and easier as the years go by bc u have stuff from the year before, so it doesn't seem as pressuring to have to go out and buy stuff. the expense can get crazy too. I went a little overboard this year, but we are hoping to rent a larger venue next year, so ill be a step ahead. The most important thing is to HAVE FUN!!!A good thing for you to do, would be to either have scary original movies (halloween, nightmare on elm, friday the 13th) playing on ur TV in the background, the screams and scary music will bring a halloween feel easily. Or you could find a cheap halloween soundtrack (I bought a 4pack at walmart last years for $7 I think it was) sounds are sometimes scarier then props/decor


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine will be the weekend before, especially as it is our first in this area. I don't quite know what to expect of people here, yet.

I have helped put on a party shortly after Halloween before, and I do want to caution you that not everyone will still be riding the Halloween-high that we will be. We were all very surprised(and most were locals to that area), and sad, when no one outside our very small circle attended. For many people, Halloween is the 31st, and after that, it is over and done with. Will I never hold one after Halloween again? I can't say. For me, right now, it would be like holding one early in the month(and that includes my birthday). For many people, they just aren't thinking about it then, and aren't feeling it. Shoot, even my DH told me last night he wasn't even planning on trying to figure out his costume until the end of next week.

On the other hand, it is hard to compete with all of the parties going on just before Halloween. Especially if you're new to an area. Really, you've just got to rol the dice and hope for the best.

Anyway, I really don't mean for this to get you down. I just wanted to share my personal experience with it. My friends are not your friends. Heck, my friends(for that party, anyway) live over 1/2 a continent away. I sincerely hope that your party is fantastic! Besides, what's not to love about those after Halloween clearance sales! As many have posted in other threads, keep talking up your party, and keep showing your excitement for it. It rubs off!

Good luck! 
Ophelia


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

MistaSparkle said:


> My girlfriend and I are having ours on the 5th as well! Less conflicts, half price post Halloween sales, AND you get to prolong the holiday! Sounds like a win to me.


Yep yep! I usually always have mine the weekend after Halloween, sometimes the weekend before. For all of those reasons! A lot of people party hop on the actual weekend of Halloween, and I don't want my party to be forgotten or for people to only come for an hour. Ours will be Nov 4th this year


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

YES! Our second annual party is set for Nov. 5th as well. Last year many couldn't make it due to other parties, Fall break, stuff with kids, etc. This year almost all of those people that declined last year are coming. We are slammed with prep right now. People liked the idea of getting things marked down after Halloween. I think I'll keep the weekend after as my new party date each year!


----------



## kellykat (Sep 14, 2011)

So glad to hear I am not the only one having a party after Halloween! Last year was our first Halloween party and we did just a genereal Halloween party and played the Wink Murder game which was a huge success! I am so happy I found this forum...so many helpful ideas. This year we are having a theme-"Ghosts of Hollywood Past" I can't wait, although so much to do still. I just hope this year is a success too. Have fun this weekend everyone and can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes!! This year is our first and we're doing the general Halloween theme.  I have gotten some things done today but still soooooo much to doooo!!!


----------

